# G9x oder G 700 Gaming maus



## PEACEpolska (23. August 2010)

servus!

habe eine frage bei der ich eure hilfe brauche.

wie schon in der überschrift zu sehen suche ich eine Gaming Maus (Strategie - C&C, CoH, Siedler... / Shooter - CoD MW, Crysis...)

habe nun 2 gefunden, bei dennen ich meine sie wären ganz ok.

meine Kriterien sind:
sehr gute ergonomie, (daumen zb. leicht geschwungen, was weiß ich ^^)
präziese, reaktionsschnell, angenehm zum spielen.


nun brauche ich euch, was meint ihr welche ist die bessere?
habe über die G 700 kaum was gefunden. ein paar tests aber keine erfahrungsberichte.
hoffe ihr wisst mehr als ich.


Gruß patrick


----------



## Sutta (23. August 2010)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> habe über die G 700 kaum was gefunden. ein paar tests aber keine erfahrungsberichte.



Das liegt wohl daran dass sie erst seit kurzem erhältlich ist. 

Die G9x ist im Grunde ja eine G9 mit verbessertem Sensor, und mit meiner alten G9 war ich immer zufrieden bis sie eines Tages ohne erkennbaren Grund zu funktionieren aufhörte.
Die Ergonomie war eigentlich ok, meine momentane G500 ist da aber besser mMn und auch insgesamt kann ich nur gutes über sie berichten.
Ich empfehle dir somit die G500, aber es ist wohl klar dass jeder seine eigene Maus empfiehlt. 

Es gibt natürlich auch noch Alternativen die nichts mit Logitech am Hut haben, da kenne ich mich allerdings schlecht aus.


----------



## PEACEpolska (23. August 2010)

gabe auch gelesen das die G9 schonn bei manchen einfach aufgehört hat zu funktionieren. ohne erkennbaren grund.

die G500 weiß natürlich zu überzeugen 
aber alternate nicht xD


ein ähnliches design hat meine jetztige die zwar noch funktioniert, trotz etliche stürze, aber ausgetauscht werden will

die farbe der G500, naja, gibt besseres.
werde sie mir mal genauer ansehen... 
g500 - 45€
g700 - 75€


Wie lang ist überhaupt das USB Kabel der G500?


----------



## Sutta (23. August 2010)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Wie lang ist überhaupt das USB Kabel der G500?



Habs nachgemessen: ~2m.


----------



## exa (23. August 2010)

kann auch die G500 voll empfehlen!!!


----------



## Own3r (23. August 2010)

Ich auch ! Die Maus ist sehr ergonomisch und nicht ermüdend.


----------



## PEACEpolska (24. August 2010)

naja, 2 m. hoffe das reicht.
habe die gleiche derzeit nur von silvercrest xD bau gleich, nur die farbe ist anders und die dpi auflösung.

liegt gut in der hand, da muss ich euch recht geben. wollte aber mal was anderes, da passt es mir gerade das meine maus den geist aufgibt *gg*

edit: müsst ihr mir solch schwere entscheidungen fallen lassen?


----------



## Westcoast (24. August 2010)

der Thread heisst G9x oder G700 grins. wenn soviele mäuse wieder vorgeschlagen werden, 
erschwert dies die entscheidung vom Threadersteller.

die G9x ist von logitech ein bischen klein, für kleine hände oder mittelgroße hände gut geeignet.
G9x liegt gut in der hand und ist gut geeignet für shooter und andere spiele. 

ich würde aber was neues ausprobieren und die G700 nehmen. die G700 ist kabellos. 
die ergonomie ist auch super. ein kabel kann beim spielen lästig sein.
von der Technik ist die G700 auf aktuellem stand der dinge.


----------



## PEACEpolska (24. August 2010)

ok, da muss ich dir recht geben, bei allen dingen.

bin ja auch offen für andere Mäuse, gute Mäuse


----------



## gh0st76 (24. August 2010)

Ich würde die G500 nehmen. Die G700 ist wieder so ein Kabelloser Klotz. Für eine echte Gamingmaus viel zu schwer. Außer man nutzt die mit Kabel. Aber da ist die G500 wieder besser weil günstiger.


----------



## PEACEpolska (25. August 2010)

ja klar, günstiger. man kann sie aber beim zocken mit kabel benutzen und beim gemütlichen surfen ect ohne kabel. 
ich zocke schon jahre mit einer kabellosen im design der G500, nun, sie hat auch 2 AA Akkus drin, von dem her bin es gewohnt.
wenn sie einem zu schwer ist sollte man seine arme trainieren xD


----------



## PEG96 (25. August 2010)

Hier is nen Test Test: Logitech G700 - Wireless Gaming Mouse im Test | Mäuse | Eingabegeräte | Tests | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------



## gh0st76 (25. August 2010)

Hat nix mit trainieren zu tun. Eher damit das es sinnlos ist mit einer Wireless Maus beim zocken das Kabel anzustecken und beim surfen das Kabel abzustöpseln. Hab selber die G7 gekauft. Ich merke da nen unterschied zu einer guten Gamingmaus mit Kabel wenn ich die beiden abwechselnd nutze. Vor allem da die G7 und die G700 keine echten Gamingmäuse sind. Das Mausrad vor denen ist einfach nur Rotz.


----------



## PEACEpolska (25. August 2010)

wieso das? wenn du schon sowas sagst, erleutere auch wieso.
wenn man sie mit kabel nutz, kann man den akku raus nehmen, schon wiegt sie um einiges weniger


----------



## exa (25. August 2010)

und das machst du dann immer??? akkus raus kabel rein, akkus rein, kabel raus, is ja wohl sau nervig!!!


----------



## PEACEpolska (26. August 2010)

ja toll, die 10 sec. mir machts nichts aus  so faul sollte man nun auch nicht sein ^^

sorry fals du dich auf den schlips getreten fühlst.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. August 2010)

Wofür soll man dann ne Kabellose Maus kaufen wenn man die beim zocken eh mit Kabel betreibt? Da kann man sich direkt ne gute Kabelmaus kaufen und gut ist.

Erläutern. Ok. Man merkt doch nen Unterschied zu Kabelmäusen was das Ansprechverhalten der Maus angeht. Mir kommen kabellose lahmer vor als eine gute Gamingmaus mit Kabel.


----------



## PsychoDad (26. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern meine G700 bekommen und habe damit meine Steelseries XAI ersetzt. Bei der XAI hat mich hauptsächlich gestört, das mein Win7 langsamer gestartet ist und das es keine Softwareupdates gibt (keine Makrofunktion möglich).Nach meinem ersten Eindruck ist die G700 die z.Z. beste Gamermaus auf dem Markt. 

+keine Probleme mit der Software 
+keine spürbaren Latenzen im kabellosen Betrieb. 
+die Möglichkeit auch im Betrieb den Akku zu laden
+gute Ergonomie für Rechtshänder
+viele Möglichkeiten der Tastenbelegung
+hervorragende Makrofunktion
+hervorragende Gleiteigenschaften (auswechselbare Mausfüße)

-etwas schwammiger Druckpunkt der Seitentasten

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Maus. Evtl. stört ein wenig der hohe Preis.

MfG


----------



## PEACEpolska (27. August 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Man merkt doch nen Unterschied zu Kabelmäusen was das Ansprechverhalten der Maus angeht. Mir kommen kabellose lahmer vor als eine gute Gamingmaus mit Kabel.


 

gut das ist mir noch nicht vorgekommen. muss mal mehr darauf achten.

wozu eine kabellose maus wenn man es mit kabel betreibt...
ok.
was ist wenn du bei dir mal auf dem sofa bist, ca. 5 m vom PC entfernt, surfst im internet oder hast deinen PC an deinem LCD + A/V Receiver per HDMI hängen?
zockst evt. an deinem LCD, schaust einen film an oder ähnliches? dein kabel wird niemals reichen.
bei dieser Funk Maus hast du den Vorteil, das die reichweite über 10m geht.
kabel kan man ja dran hängen wenn man es mehr als genau nimmt, akku leer ist.
man muss ja auch für neues offen sein oder? probieren statt studieren


@PsychoDad

super feedback. hilft mir sehr viel weiter! wie ist sie bei spielen?
wo hast sie gekauft?


----------



## Dark-Blood (27. August 2010)

Also ich hab sie auch seit neustem die G700. Hatte vorher die G500 und die G5 Refresh. 
Ich muss sagen ich weis noch nicht so genau ober ich die G700 behalte, denn die G5 ist einfach unübertroffen. 
Die G500 würde ich nicht nehmen die Ruckelt im kleinen Bereich und das ist beim Zocken total nervig. 
Die G700 ist wenn du was neues Probieren möchtest genau das richtige. Sie ist Präzise und mit dem Gewicht das ist Geschmackssache ich mags schwerer. Die Gleiter sind der Hammer und sie liegt gut in der Hand. 
Ja und wie schon gesagt meine Empfehlung bleibt die G5, da sie einfach alt bewehrt immer gut und präzise funktioniert und man das Gewicht anpassen kann.

P.s. Solche Aussagen wie das Mausrad ist ******* kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Mausräder der oben genannten Mäuse sind alle sehr gut.


----------



## PsychoDad (27. August 2010)

@PEACEpolska

gekauft habe ich die G700 bei Amazon für 90,-€.

Bei dieser Maus merke ich beim zocken keinen Unterschied von der Verzögerung her gegenüber einer kabelgebundenen Maus. 
Was mir persönlich allerdings sehr entgegenkommt ist, das ich viele Tastatureingaben und Makros auf die Maustasten legen kann, was auch bei Ego-Shootern durchaus Sinn macht. Ansonsten gute Verarbeitung, sehr gute Gleiteigenschaften und uneingeschränkt zum zocken geeignet.


MfG


----------



## PCTom (1. September 2010)

PsychoDad schrieb:


> @PEACEpolska
> 
> gekauft habe ich die G700 bei Amazon für 90,-€.
> 
> ...


hab die G500 in Präzision übertrifft sie ein wenig meine alte G5 nur mit dem Mausrad bin ich nicht ganz so zufrieden war bei der G5 straffer besser gerastert und machte einen stabileren Eindruck ansonsten sehr gute Maus  scheint aber bei der G9 oder G700 das selbe zu sein mit dem Mausrad


----------



## TRSTN (1. September 2010)

ich wirde die mx518 nehemen 

*bietet alles was du willst für 25 Euronen* (sehr gute ergonomie, _(daumen zb. leicht geschwungen, was weiß ich ^^)
präziese, reaktionsschnell, angenehm zum spielen._


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

Auch hier würde ich ganz klar die *Empfehlung zum Testen vor Ort*, im Ladengeschäft, geben; gerade die Größe der Handfläche, die persönlichen Vorlieben in puncto Klickverhalten, Ergonomie, Mausrad-Eigenschaften, Gewicht usw. sind so individuell verschieden, das lässt sich nur im direkten Vergleich bestens unterscheiden.

Ansonsten eignet sich die G9/G9x für mittegroße Hände ideal, wenngleich auch - designbedingt - etwas eigentümlich und nicht jedermanns Geschmack; aus ergonomischer Sicht ist ide G9-Serie ausgesprochen gut gelungen. 
Qualitativ ist man von Logitech aber Besseres gewohnt ...

Die G700 geht schon eher in Richtung "Performance MX meets G9", durchaus gelungen - hab meine G700 gerade vorhin bekommen (wider Erwarten). Und ich muss gestehen, größer als erwartet, aber mächtig beeindruckend. 
*Morgen werde ich wohl ein paar Bilder und meine Einschätzung im Forum einstellen.*

*Sofern sich jemand die G700 zu einem attraktiven Preis kaufen möchte:* 
Logitech bietet derzeit (noch) im Zuge des *Eintauschprogramms* die Möglichkeit, betagte Logitech-Eingabegeräte und Peripherie kostenlos einzusenden und darfür 20 % Rabatt für Neukauf über den Online-Shop zu erhalten. 
Im Fall der G700 bedeutet das 99,99 € abzgl. 20 €. *Für 79,99 € ohne Versandkosten,* ein durchaus faires Angebot! Den Rabattcode gibt es übrigens sofort nach Registrierung eines Produktes per Mail, sofortiger Einkauf also möglich! 
Bis zum Ende der Aktion übrigens mehrmals in Anspruch zu nehmen, je Monat einmal ...

Im direkten Vergleich würde ich sagen: *wenn der Preis nicht stört*, eindeutige *Empfehlung zur G700!*


----------



## PCTom (2. September 2010)

serafen schrieb:


> Auch hier würde ich ganz klar die *Empfehlung zum Testen vor Ort*, im Ladengeschäft, geben; gerade die Größe der Handfläche, die persönlichen Vorlieben in puncto Klickverhalten, Ergonomie, Mausrad-Eigenschaften, Gewicht usw. sind so individuell verschieden, das lässt sich nur im direkten Vergleich bestens unterscheiden.
> 
> Ansonsten eignet sich die G9/G9x für mittegroße Hände ideal, wenngleich auch - designbedingt - etwas eigentümlich und nicht jedermanns Geschmack; aus ergonomischer Sicht ist ide G9-Serie ausgesprochen gut gelungen.
> Qualitativ ist man von Logitech aber Besseres gewohnt ...
> ...



und wie bist du mit dem Mausrad zufrieden hab das Gefühl es wäre etwas schwammig und man könnte annehmen es sitzt locker  ist mir im Laden leider nicht so aufgefallen bis ich nocheinmal da war (war meine aber schon geliefert ) da nahm sich G9, G700 und G500 aber nichts


----------



## serafen (2. September 2010)

... das Mausrad ist "sehr leichtgängig", um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren - allerdings ist die Verarbeitung tadellos; als schwammig würde ich es nicht bezeichnen, wobei sich das stark an den individuellen Vorlieben orientiert ...

Gegenüber den G9 ist die Verarbeitung deutlich besser, ich empfinde das Gewicht als sehr angenehm, die Gleiteigenschaften sind im Vergleich zur G9 nochmals besser ... mehr folgt gegen Abend.

MfG.


----------



## Xion4 (2. September 2010)

So mein Fazit zur G700, Verarbeitung: herrausragend, Ergonomie ist immer Geschmackssache, Gewicht ist okay, dennoch steht meine nun im Marktplatz nach 15 Minuten Test. Konnte mich nicht mit ihr anfreunden und bleib bei der Kone.


----------



## serafen (2. September 2010)

... und ich komme erst morgen dazu, ausführlich auf die G700 einzugehen (Gehäuseversand geht vor); allerdings hab ich die Xai nun zurückgeschickt ... die G700 kommt mir jedenfalls nicht mehr vom Tisch. Roccat würde erst gar nicht dorthin kommen, dafür ist die Haptik im direkten Vergleich - meiner Ansicht nach - zu schlecht; insbesondere das Mausrad ist ein absolutes K.O.-Kriterium.

Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis erscheint mir allenfalls durchschnittlich für den Preis gibt es stimmigere Lösungen, beispielsweise die CM Storm Sentinel.

Aber zum Glück gibt's für jeden Geschmack und Vorlieben die passende Maus - mittlerweile ja fast undurchschaubar ...


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2010)

Also zu der G9 kann ich nur sagen das sie viel zu Kurz ist, ich habe zwar Relativ große Hände, bin aber trotzdem erst 14 und von daher ist sie doch ziemlich klein ;(
Allerdings sonst ist sie Top, dazu ist allerdings noch zusagen das das Kabel viel zu Lang ist, und der Sleeve bei Intensivem Zocken gerne mal Reißt xD


----------



## PEACEpolska (3. September 2010)

super, vielen dank für eure eindrücke.
wenn es eine kabelgebundene werden würde dann muss das kabel schon sehr lang sein.
zocke meistens auf meinen 32" Samsung und meiner 5.1 Heimkino anlage.
der ist halt ein stück weit weg.

wede die G700 nehmen, habe von ihr hauptsächlich nur gutes gehört.
muss sie einmal probe halten, nur weiß ich nicht wo da unser mm und ein Computerladen geil auf razor ist -.- schwachsinnig


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (4. September 2010)

also ich habe die g9 und ich bin mehr als zufrieden.. ich habe uach relativ große hände und ich muss sagen das sie mir gerade so reicht!
die g700 hat mir schon wieder zuviele tasten..


----------

